# Keeping the Sabbath and Seminary



## DMcFadden (Aug 30, 2009)

One of the useful reminders at the recent Calvin for the 21st Century conference in Grand Rapids was the comment that one way to uphold the Sabbath is to promote seminary education. As we train up a new generation of men to preach the Word faithfully and observe the sacraments, we create the ecclesiastical context in which men and women, boys and girls, will be taught the relevance of the law of God for their daily living today.

Hearing so many speakers from Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary, Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary, and Reformed Theological Seminary over the last few days gives me great confidence in these three institutions as preparatory training grounds for a new generation of ministers of the Word.

In a world of compromisers and sophisticated scoffers, the word is being proclaimed in great clarity and passion in these citadels of truth. Are there other faithful seminaries worthy of note? Sure. But, after a three days sitting under the teaching of these good men, I praise the Lord for the institutions they represent. 

May the Lord continue to bless the ministry of . . .
* Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary
* Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary
* Reformed Theological Seminary (Jackson)


----------



## KMK (Aug 30, 2009)

Was Fuller not represented? How odd.


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 30, 2009)

PRTS! Woot. They sent me a free copy of Dr. Beeke's book _Soul of life_ on Calvin's piety.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 30, 2009)

KMK said:


> Was Fuller not represented? How odd.




VERY funny, Ken. 

As a matter of fact, while there were no speakers from my alma mater (praise the Lord!!!) I was there as a full fare conferee. And, hot shot, I'll be coming home with some VERY cool Calvin studies books at extraordinary prices!!!


----------



## CNJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Calvin would approve, then of our schedule. We have seminary on Sunday afternoons. We bring our lunches and fellowship together after the worship service. Then about 2 pm we have a seminary counseling class taught by our gifted pastor, Dr. Kenneth Talbot, also seminary president. Some audit that class, but I am working on an Ed.D in Counseling and Education from Whitefield Seminary in Lakeland, Florida. I think this is my sixth class. It's a lot of work with the homework, but how privileged we are.

P.S. None of my 10 Fuller classes are transferring in. Rev. McFadden, I know you went to Fuller. My classes were extension in the San Francisco bay area. I also went to Westmont College where they tried to teach us dispensationalism--never took for me, however.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Aug 30, 2009)

As a Princeton, Louisville Presbyterian, and Fuller alumnus, I’m glad to see what GPTS and PRTS are doing. We have a former member studying at PRTS, and doing well. I have great hopes for the future church and the ministry of those being better prepared than I was. But, you know, God was able to do something even with us who had such mixed and confused beginnings.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 30, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> As a Princeton, Louisville Presbyterian, and Fuller alumnus, I’m glad to see what GPTS and PRTS are doing. We have a former member studying at PRTS, and doing well. I have great hopes for the future church and the ministry of those being better prepared than I was. But, you know, God was able to do something even with us who had such mixed and confused beginnings.





Oh to be starting seminary today...


----------



## Ivan (Aug 30, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> May the Lord continue to bless the ministry of . . .
> * Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary
> * Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary
> * Reformed Theological Seminary (Jackson)



And The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary in Louisville, Kentucky.


----------

